

Ask HN: Does this exist? A service to auto-enroll your username in new launches? - factoryron

Would be nice to see a list of upcoming launches with the option to auto reserve your handle when registration opens
======
Kelliot
I can see how this would benefit the user, you get to reserve your preferred
name, but how is this good for developers?

Having users auto sign up would ruin any value in there uptake / usage data.
How many of those users are interested in the product and how many are just
squatting on the username?

Maybe this is over my head =/

~~~
nitinthewiz
I feel it's a legit idea. Some of us are really interested in new services.
Most importantly, a service should not judge it's success by the number of
sign ups (like G+ does) but on the number of interactions/service calls that
it's users do over a period of time (twitter way of accounting itself).

~~~
Kelliot
If accounts added in this manor where removed after a set period of time due
to inactivity i can see it being feasible.

It would be a good way to offer the service in bulk and then reduce the
numbers down to just the users who will truly help grow the service by using
it.

